# Jeffree Star (sp?)



## EmbalmerBabe (May 6, 2007)

I just now heard about this guy, he wears makeup that looks like he spent hours meticulously applying it, AND he has a MAC tattoo! I have'nt figured out what exactly it is, some sort of product perhaps, but it has a large MAC logo on his arm. His songs are hilarious. He looks a little too thin though... Have you guys heard of him? I mean this guy spends more time on his hair, makeup and fashion that half the girls I know.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 6, 2007)

yeah hes dating Davey Havok, the guy From A.F.I , theres some pictures of him floating around the forum here somewheres.

I also see now hes got a myspace. http://www.myspace.com/jeffreestar

His pink hair is an awesome shade of pink


----------



## MAC is love (May 6, 2007)

He kinda freaks me out...eh


----------



## iamlelilien (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_yeah hes dating Davey Havok, the guy From A.F.I , theres some pictures of him floating around the forum here somewheres._

 
Haha, I don't think so. One of them or the other said that they were dating, but I think that ended up being a joke. I'm not quite sure if I know what I'm talking about though.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 7, 2007)

Oh wow he's dating the guy from AFI...they both have the most perfect false eyelashes! Yeah I was checking out his myspace page and the songs it plays on there are HILARIOUS. The Louis Vuitton song had me cracking up. They are so lame they are funny.
It's hard to believe the AFI guy goes for that...lol.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_Haha, I don't think so. One of them or the other said that they were dating, but I think that ended up being a joke. I'm not quite sure if I know what I'm talking about though._

 
I am not really sure. I thought he was married with a little girl too. but then i heard he was gay. who knows


----------



## amelia.jayde (May 7, 2007)

i love jeffree star. he's amazing. <3


----------



## tadzio79 (May 7, 2007)

I remember checking his myspace out months ago.... he spends more time on MU and fashion than me for sure, lol!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 7, 2007)

Its weird because in some of his photos he actually looks like a really good looking woman!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 7, 2007)

He really piques (sp) my curiosity....lol. I like the picture of him with the black crows, you can see his tattoos pretty well and some of them are quite disturbing. I think it would be safe to say that one should be concerned with his health because he is really skinny.
I want to see a no makeup pic! Jeff probably thinks its a sin to not sport your makeup constantly.


----------



## astronaut (May 8, 2007)

I think his makeup is amazing. And I loved it when he dissed Tila Tequila lol.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I think his makeup is amazing. And I loved it when he dissed Tila Tequila lol._

 
Yeah he surely has some insane cosmetic skills. Who is Tila Tequila and how did he diss her...lol I am curious. I tried to write him but you can't send him messages, he is a very exclusive sort of guy.Lol


----------



## astronaut (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_Yeah he surely has some insane cosmetic skills. Who is Tila Tequila and how did he diss her...lol I am curious. I tried to write him but you can't send him messages, he is a very exclusive sort of guy.Lol_

 
If you don't know who she is, you're lucky and should stay that way. You don't want to know! Ignorance is bliss! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I will say that she's some kind of nude model or something wearing trashy clothes and tries to have a singing career when she sounds like Tommy Pickles (I'm not even joking on that part, she really does sound like him). He dissed her saying that she was talentless and that he was better than her and he has more loyal friends or something like that. Like the people who view her page only want to jerk off to her and his fans actually are interested in him as a character. I agree and I think she's really not that special. Average face, nice body but that was bought. She was just fortunate enough to be one of the first myspace members and was able to gain popularity along with myspace as it got more popular.


----------



## mzcelaneous (May 9, 2007)

I know the girl who took those pictures of him. She posted more photos of him on her flickr. She's an amazing photographer.


----------



## Pascal (May 9, 2007)

I've seen Jeffrey Star before and I have friends who know him. He is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SKINNY, I'm not joking. When I saw him I thought he was a skinny supermodel , until I found out he was a guy and has a thing a ling. My friend said he's actually sweet when you get to know him, he's a transvestite but he's not a transexual, he hangs around Hollywood and Santa Monica blvd a lot. That's where you can spot him I guess. He also love to fauxhawk his hair, and he loves platimun blonde hair, it looks good on him too


----------



## flowerhead (May 9, 2007)

I just looked at his myspace...he's far from androgynous, I don't see how anyone could think he's a woman! Nice eyebrows though.


----------



## mzreyes (May 9, 2007)

his MU is HOTT. lol.. Does he do it himself?And for what its worth, Tila Tequila is HOTT too. lol..


----------



## kimb (May 10, 2007)

I went to see him this weekend at the bamboozled festive in New Jersey. Hes amazing. Call me weird but i think hes amazing. Definatley someoen i would like to hang out with. 

He looks just a good in person as he does in photos.

I took a bunch of photos while i was there. You can see them on my myspace if your interested.


www.myspace.com/kimbrandriff


----------



## SapphoBlue (May 10, 2007)

I absolutely love Jeffree Star, at risk of sounding like a complete follower. I love his use of color.


----------



## mzcelaneous (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_his MU is HOTT. lol.. Does he do it himself?And for what its worth, Tila Tequila is HOTT too. lol.._

 
According to the photographer, he does his own make-up. He's amazing!


----------



## kymmilee (May 10, 2007)

i used to be actual friends [like, we commented back and forth... does that count? haha] with him on melodramatic.com years ago before myspace existed.
anyway, he's NOT going out with davey havok [LOL], he works at a MAC store/counter or something, and he does do his own makeup.


----------



## kymmilee (May 10, 2007)

and you know what's really crazy? way back then, he used to say that he was going to be famous one day, and everyone thought he was insane.


----------



## XsMom21 (May 10, 2007)

I too am a Jeffree fan. However, he doesn't work at a MAC counter. He is pretty much a myspace success story. I read his bio and evidentally he started his own fame by just being himself. His blogs are really awesome. They project a message of self acceptance and tolerance, and for that, I absolutely love him. 

Whoever he is dating is probably a wonderful person who accepts him for who he is. I love Jeffree. His talent (yes, he does his own make-up. It's result of his OCD. He got into it and focused all of his energy on it, and still does.) and his personality.


----------



## mzreyes (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_According to the photographer, he does his own make-up. He's amazing!_

 
very impressive


----------



## astronaut (May 11, 2007)

Has he worked at a MAC counter or used to?


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 11, 2007)

Meh...I <3 his makeup, but I guess I don't understand the west coast "scene"...if you can call it that...that whole club kid/fake celebrity/internet fame & stuff like that

I know like 875,438 queens that can do makeup just was well as him but don't have nearly as much controversey following them everywhere they go for no reason.

But you have to give the dude credit-he's insanely popular for pretty much just standing around & looking pretty.


----------



## coachkitten (May 11, 2007)

I love that he has a MAC tattoo and his makeup is gorgeous.  If he doesn't work for mac he should.  I am also glad to hear that he is not dating the guy from AFI.


----------



## kimb (May 11, 2007)

He did once work at a MAC counter.


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (May 14, 2007)

haha wow cunts finally making a name for himself. 

i use to go to shows and i would see him there, he got into everything before everyone else because he popped more cherries on melodramatic then everyone else. thats hillarious.


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_He really piques (sp) my curiosity....lol. I like the picture of him with the black crows, you can see his tattoos pretty well and some of them are quite disturbing. I think it would be safe to say that one should be concerned with his health because he is really skinny.
I want to see a no makeup pic! Jeff probably thinks its a sin to not sport your makeup constantly._

 


no he looks fine. haha hes been seen with kelly osbourne with no make up he looks like powder. haha


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (May 16, 2007)

Amazing makeup artist but the singing..yea I won't go into that


----------



## XsMom21 (May 19, 2007)

There is an awesome article about him in LA Weekly. You can read it on his blog on MySpace. Yea, he did work at a MAC counter once, but now, he's doing his music thing. Good for him, I say. He may not be the best vocal talent out there, but neither is Britney Spears


----------



## Artemis (May 22, 2007)

He's pretty cool. He is truly himself. I wish I could be truly be myself.


----------



## prinzessin784 (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_Haha, I don't think so. One of them or the other said that they were dating, but I think that ended up being a joke. I'm not quite sure if I know what I'm talking about though._

 
Yeah Davey is straight...I know someone who knows him actually.  Closest I'll ever get haha!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 28, 2007)

I've been compared to him. I like to think that's good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love alot of his pictures, great makeup, he's best friends with Davey, and his music is funny. I was going to go see him when he was performing close to here but then my ride backed out. D:


----------



## aziajs (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_Meh...I <3 his makeup, but I guess I don't understand the west coast "scene"...if you can call it that...that whole club kid/fake celebrity/internet fame & stuff like that

I know like 875,438 queens that can do makeup just was well as him but don't have nearly as much controversey following them everywhere they go for no reason.

But you have to give the dude credit-he's insanely popular for pretty much just standing around & looking pretty._

 
I kind of have to agree with you.  I have seen A LOT of club kids and such who look like him and have just as good if not better MU skills.  Actually, I was just looking at some today.  One of them used to be my hair stylist.   

I think it's great if he inspires people and they like him.  If he keeps it real, all the better.  Alot of people have gotten famous for just being who they are.


----------

